# Need help with FE exam preparation



## aag (Sep 12, 2011)

Dear Friends,

It will be great help to receive your feedback on my FE exam preparation. I have 2 major questions :

1) I am giving my FE(morning+Mechanical) exam in October. I have 'FE Review Manual Rapid Preparation for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam' -3d Edition- Michael R.

Lindeburg, PE, 2011. Per page XXIV of this book, 'the book assumes that you will take the general examination (Other Disciplines)'.

Should I be studying all the Chapters mentioned in the Table of Contents along with all the sub-topics OR should I only study the topics mentioned in the NCEES supplied

reference handbook in Exam pecifications section, Page 1,2 and 3 + discipline specific topics mentioned on Page 14,15 (for MEchanical Engineering)?

2) I started studying for exam only 3 days back, so have very limited time. Also, I've graduated 8 years back. Is it a good idea to only solve practice problems and read

applicable theory ?

Thank you in advance.

Regards, AG


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 13, 2011)

aag said:


> Dear Friends,
> It will be great help to receive your feedback on my FE exam preparation. I have 2 major questions :
> 
> 1) I am giving my FE(morning+Mechanical) exam in October. I have 'FE Review Manual Rapid Preparation for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam' -3d Edition- Michael R.
> ...



I took the FE about 5 years ago.

From i can remember always in the FE come stuff like:

*Diferential equiations, homogenious part, and complementary parts etc, all related to matrix. But pretty *much all of the math* you will find in the exam.

*Statics and dinamics pretty much all needs to be studied.

*Chemistry, Important this always come in test. Balance the formula equations....the best thing to do this is verify the answer and see which of the answers is balanced instead of balance the formula yourself.

*Fluids pretty much all.

*Material Science pretty much all.

*Always in the exam comes a wetted perimeter problem. You should know how to calculate wetted perimeter. Is very easy. No need to get this one wrong.

*Thermodinamics pretty much all.

*Probability and Statistics pretty much all.

*Economics pretty much all.

*Electricity pretty much all.

If you have the NCEES sample exam. The exam is pretty similar sometimes some of the questions from the sample exam appears exactly in the FE exam but they are not much probably 1 or 2 in the whole exam.

Regarding the afternoon section i took general, not engineering specific. So i cant help on mechanical.

I don't know what other topics I'm missing. But the best study advice to you is work a loooot of problems. Know how to use the NCEES reference book use the latest edition always&lt;----This is very very important, where to find formulas etc. Important also variable characters and names needs to be memorized. For example if in the exam a problem ask for the coefficient of expansion, you should know what is that and with what symbol that is represented in the reference manual and also where to find formulas with the coefficient of expansion in the reference manual. How do you achieve most of this instead of trying to find the formulas for the problems in the FERM book, use the NCEES reference manual.

Be prepare to nail the morning section because afternoon section is harder. Do not leave any problems without answer if you don't know the answer select an answer. Do not leave in blank any questions YOU DON'T HAVE THAT LUXURY NEVER.

Topics that you can probably skip:

*Ethics must of this questions can be answered with common sense and good moral character.

*Biology, when i took the exam only 2 questions where related to biology. Some of them you can answer by looking at the reference book formulas for biology.

Sorry if i have typos and thinks like that...i'm writing from work. :suicide1:

Hope this helps.


----------



## aag (Sep 14, 2011)

Wildsoldier,

Thanks a lot for your time in answering my questions in so much detail. I now have a good sense of what to study and how to study.

Best regards,

aag


----------

